# PC Reinigung mit Druckluft - Welchen Kompressor?



## Minga_Bua (7. August 2012)

Hejho,

ich wusste jetzt echt net in welches Unterforum das passt. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht ganz so falsch 

Bisher habe ich meist diese Druckluftdosen genommen aber jetzt hatte ich wieder vom Bekannten 2 PCs zum reinigen und das mit den Dosen wird langsam teuer..

Wie macht ihr das? Es gibt ja Kompressoren aber.. es gibt viele.. Und ich habe null Ahnung worauf ich da achten sollte.

Hat da jemand Tips oder noch besser n direkten Vorschlag?

Danke euch


----------



## the.hai (7. August 2012)

Du willst dir nen Kompressor kaufen, nur um PCs zu reinigen? -> Baumarkt->Das Billigste->Kasse

Was soll er denn dafür Besonderes Können?


----------



## Minga_Bua (7. August 2012)

Das ist ehrlich gesagt eine gute antwort 

Keine Ahnung.. Dachte es gäbe da Unterschiede was "Ladezeiten" oder passendes Zubehör gibt oder so..


----------



## the.hai (7. August 2012)

Klar gibs da große Unterschiede, aber du hast ja mehr als geringe Ansprüche^^

Es wird wahrscheinlich schon ne kleine Luftpumpe reichn, mit der man normalerweise Luftmatratzen aufpumpt. Natürlich ne schöne Düsenpistole vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Adi1 (7. August 2012)

Nimm einfach einen Holzpinsel mit feinen Borsten, das reicht.


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2012)

Das hier 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00017LSPI/ref=mp_s_a_4?qid=1344366292&sr=8-4

Ist prima zum PC sauber machen


----------



## the.hai (7. August 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das hier
> 
> Giottos GTAA1900 Super Rocket-air Blower schwarz:Amazon.de:Kamera & Foto
> 
> Ist prima zum PC sauber machen


 
Erinnert mich so ein bischen an die OST-WASSERPUMPE(orange-braun) um Kinderohren sauber zukriegen^^


----------



## Veichtel (7. August 2012)

wen du dir ein kompressor kaufst kaufe noch ein Druckminderer  de wird an  der kupplung von kompressor angeshclossen dan schlauch dran fertig   weil der kompressor hat viel zu viel druck für pc ?!?!!
DRUCKLUFT WARTUNGSEINHEIT 1/4" WASSERABSCHEIDER ÖLER FÜR KOMPRESSOR 4260130114756 | eBay

gruß Mechaniker


----------



## Razor2408 (9. August 2012)

EIn 1200 Watt Föhn aus dem Supermarkt ist deutlich günstiger und erfüllt seinen Zweck sehr gut.


----------



## Bene11660 (9. August 2012)

Ich glaube mit Druckluft aus der Dose bist du beim PC saubermachen besser bedient


----------



## X2theZ (9. August 2012)

das teil hab schon mal gesehen auf amazon - sieht witzig aus, is aber glaub ich eher unpraktisch.
ich hab meinen pc noch nie mit druckluft gereinigt, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass das wirklich gut funktioniert.
da wird doch eher der staub im gehäuse nur aufgewirbelt. zum teil fliegt der staub sicher raus, aber ein teil wird sich gleichmäßig an anderen stellen im gehäuse wieder verteilen...

ich bin auch der pinsel-fan. hab da immer einen größeren und einen kleineren für ecken und ritzen. dazu nehm ich den staubsauger auf vollgas und halte die düse nur in die nähe der stelle, die ich gerade sauberpinsle. natürlich immer mit sicherheitsabstand, dass man mit der düse des staubis keine hardware beschädigt. funktioniert meiner ansicht nach sehr gut.


----------



## the.hai (9. August 2012)

Ich trag meinen PC regelmäßig raus, um ihn "durchzupusten". Natürlich muss man bisschen Vorsicht walten lassen, z.b. Lüfter festhalten etc.

Ansonsten bleibt da kein Staub über und man kriegt sogar die tiefsten Lamellen frei. Also gegenüber ner mühseeligen Arbeit mit nem Pinsel, ist Druckluft wesentlich einfacher, schneller und effektiver


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (9. August 2012)

Wie wäre es denn hiermit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2012)

Ein handelsüblicher Baumarktkompressor schlägt mit ca 80 Taler zu Buche, der ist allerdings sehr laut und nicht gerade komfortabel. Dazu käme noch die Pistole, Schlauch und Anschlüße  was dann auch noch ca 20 - 25 Taler kosten kann. Eine Wartungseinheit ist dabei nicht nötig. Die günstigste Lösung wäre ein altes Reserverad


----------



## MG42 (25. August 2012)

Einfach an die Tanke und gut iss .
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir so ein Ding zuzulegen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2012)

so was benutzte ich bei uns in der werkstatt 

Multikompressorenset 6-teilig Aktion Nr. 0001: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Hat den Vorteil das er keinen Kessel hat und sofort einsatzbereit ist


----------



## timbo01 (25. August 2012)

Mein Dad hat inm keller einen (8bar) und damit lässt sichs gut sauber machen, ich könnt mir nicht vorstellen mit pinsel und staubsauger zu arbeiten...

etwas auf abstand, lüfter festhalten und ab gehts


----------



## infantri (6. September 2012)

Muss ich auch sagen hab auch ein Kompressor und reinige regelmäßig rechner damit kann und will ohne das ding auch nicht mehr Die kisten sehen danach aus wie neu, nur muss man natürlich vorsichtig sein und den schlauch nicht gleich 1cm vor der graka halten z.b^^

Der vorteil ist ganz klar das man auch das netzteil von innen wieder 1A sauber bekommt ohne sich dabei krum zu machen^^

MFG und kauf dir irgendein günstiges ding nur schmeiss das ding nicht an sonntage an sonst könntest du probleme mit den nachbarn bekommen hihi


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. September 2012)

Hi, - ich habe irgendwann meinen Friseur gefragt, ob er zufällig einen starken Profi-Föhn mit defekter Heizspirale u. intaktem Gebläse habe und mir den überlassen würde. 
Einige Wochen später bekam ich so einen inkl. Zubehör: der Friseur ist Italiäner  
- Greetz -


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

Ideal wäre so ein Modell was hier selbst bei mir steht, könnte man auch Sonntags in der Kirche nutzen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. September 2012)

Anstelle d. Kirchenorgel (besserer Sound?) oder zur Druckbetankung der Gläubigengemeinschaft mit Weihrauch, damit sie mal wirklich "die Englein singen hören"?


----------



## mülla1 (6. September 2012)

druckluft in dosen  das gibt es auch und du kannst mit so einer düse vorne dran auch mit in die entlegendsten winkel deines prozessorkühlers kommen. hier mal der link dazu: 
http://www.amazon.de/5star-924634-D...7DZC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346933283&sr=8-2


----------



## the.hai (7. September 2012)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich meist diese Druckluftdosen genommen aber jetzt hatte ich wieder vom Bekannten 2 PCs zum reinigen und das mit den Dosen wird langsam teuer..


 
@mülla:

erst lesen, dann schreiben^^ weswegen sucht er denn nen kompressor, nichts für ungut


----------



## mülla1 (7. September 2012)

*hust* 
upalla  muss ich wohl verfehlt haben  Ehm aber trotzdem tipp zum kompressor: 
einen ohne Öl am besten  
hab in meiner mopped Garage einen von amazon stehen:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B001EX2UJG/ref=mp_s_a_1?pi=SL75&qid=1347025198&sr=8-1

reicht vollkommen aus um die mopped Reifen mit Luft vollzubekommen.. ergo auch zum pc reinigen geeignet  nur laut isser ^^


----------



## Negev (23. Februar 2014)

Angeregt durch den Bilder-Thread hab ich nach Möglichkeiten gesucht, um meinen PC von Staub zu befreien.
Kompressor ist gefunden: 
http://www.amazon.de/Mannesmann-M01...-12-Volt/dp/B000ET2E74/ref=zg_bs_2077417031_1
oder
AEG 97136 Kompressor KD 7.0 - mit digitaler Druckvorwahl und Abschaltfunktion, LED-Beleuchtung, 12 Volt, max. 7 bar / 100 psi, inkl. Zubehör: Amazon.de: Auto
Aber ich hab keine Ahnung ob dieser dafür geeignet ist oder wie ich damit umgehen soll?!
Der Kompressor arbeitet mit bis zu 10 bar... wieviel "bar" darf ich meiner Hardware zumuten? Muss ich einen Mindestabstand einhalten?


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. Februar 2014)

Du solltest nur die Ventliatoren festhalten.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Februar 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Druckluft sind eher negativ. Geht zwar schnell und ohne viel Aufwand, jedoch ist das ähnlich einer Unterbodenwäsche beim Auto, die Druckluft bläst den Staub in Ecken wo vorher nie was hingekommen wäre, speziell in die Lüfternaben. Da nützt auch ein sauberes Netzteil wenig, wenn der Lüfter ein halbes Jahr später verreckt. 

Staubsauger und Pinsel halte ich für ausreichend und schonender. Für einen Frühjahrsputz muss die Kiste eh auseinander genommen werden, kann man ja gleich die WLP erneuern und ist für den Sommer gut gerüstet. 

PS: Um Nachfragen zu vermeiden, die Lüfter wurden vorm Behandeln mit Kompressor fixiert um Lager- bzw Motorenschäden vorzubeugen, es half nur wenig.


----------

